# اريد طريقة معالجة تعشيش خرسانة الاعمدة



## بندرالعتيبي (12 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد تم اليوم فك الشدة الخشبية لاعمدة الدور الارضي عندي ولكني فوجئت بوجود تعشيش وظهور حديد التسليح للاسف وانا قلق جدا من ذلك لذلك ارجو من اخواني المهندسين افادتي بطريقة معالجة التعشيش بالاعمدة والمواد المستخدمةة للمعالجة ( *مسميات المواد الخاصة بمعالجة التعشيش بالسوق السعودي*) مع ذكر اسباب التعشيش لتلافيها مستقبلا .
اشكر لكم اخواني المهندسين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيد طه محمد (12 يناير 2008)

التعشيش فى الأعمدة يعود غالبا إلى سوء أعمال هز الخرسانة أثناء صبها فينتج عنه عدم أمتلاء كامل القالب الخشبي بالخرسانة فتظهر مناطق فارغة من الخرسانة و لمعالجة التعشيش يوجد مواد خصوصية تستخدم لملىء هذه الأماكن و منها على سيبل المثال Micro concrete.


----------



## بندرالعتيبي (12 يناير 2008)

اشكر لك افادتي ياباش مهندس سيد واتمنى من بقية الاخوان التفاعل حيال شرح طريقة المعالجة واذا كان فيه مواد اخرى للمعالجة
وجزاكم الله خير يامهندسينا العرب ونحن نفخر بكم والى الامام


----------



## Eng.Zizo (13 يناير 2008)

حسب ما رأيت في موقع بجانب عملي يتم تنظيف الجزء الموجود به التعشيش جيدا بواسطة أجنة و مطرقة ونحات حتي الوصول للخرسانة المتماسكة ثم تجهيز خلطة من أسمنت و رمل و ماء و حصي صغير و ماده لاصقة وفي مصر هناك ماده واحده ولها مسميان تجاريان هما ( اديبوند و أكوكول) ثم يملئ بها مكان التعشيش أرجو أن أكون قد أفدت ...


----------



## انس محمد الحسن (14 يناير 2008)

لم افهم معنى تعشيش ولكن اذا كان المقصودseggregation فهذا يستخدم ماده مالئه وليس لها خاصية انكماش


----------



## نذير نوفل (14 يناير 2008)

اسباب التعشيش- 
1- كثافة حديد التسليح بالنسبة لمساحة المقطع 
2- سوء استعمال الهزاز 
اذا كان موقع التعشيش في اسفل العمود فقط فيمكن تلافيه مستقبلا باستخدام 2 لتر من الاسمنت والماء ويصب قبل الصب مباشرة وكذلك غلق جوانب العمود من الخارج جيدا ومن الاسفل تغلق بمونة الاسمنت والرمل قبل 12 ساعة من صب الخرسانة 
3- اذاكان التعشيش يخترق المقطع فيفضل تكسير العمود واعادة صبه من جديد 
4- اذا كان التعشيش متجاوز حديد التسليح فقط فيمكن معالجته باستخدام ( تكسير المنطقة المتعششة ومن ثم استخدام خلطة خسانية مع احد انواع المضافات للتعشيش مثلا سيكا ديور


----------



## عامر حماد (14 يناير 2008)

هناك عدة أسباب للتعشيش في الخرسانة منها : 
1- عدم استعمال الهزاز أثناء الصب أو استعماله بشكل ضعيف 
2- زيادة نسبة الماء بالخرسانة مما يؤدي إلى فصل مكونات الخرسانة عن بعضها 
3- كثافة في التسليح وقرب الأسياخ من بعضها 
4- وجود بعض العوائق بالقالي الخشبي تؤدي إلى وقوف قطع من البحص بمنطقة ما و وعدم وصول الخرسانة حولها 
أما طريقة المعالجة فتتم على الشكل التالي: 
1-إزالة منطقة التعشيش والخرسانة الضعيفة وحتى الوصول للخرسانة القوية
2- تظيف منطقة المعالجة
3- دهان التسليح بمادة برايمر خاص أو يمكن دهان التسليح بنفس مادة الإصلاح 
4- يتم ترطيب المنطقة المراد معالجتها
4- يتم تنفيذ مادة الأصلاح على المطقة المعالجةعلى شكل طبقات من الداخل نحو الخارج 
أما المواد المستعملة في الأصلاح والمتوفرة في السعودية(الرياض -جدة- مكة-الخبر): فهي مادة أستراكشرايت جي بي
لمزيد من المعلومات والأستفسار يمكن مراسلتي على ال***** [email protected] 
أرجو ان اكون افدتك


----------



## سارتار (14 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخوية المهندس العزيز التعشيش طبيعي جدا باي مشروع صب خرساني 
وانا واجهتني كثيرا من التعشيش
ومعالجته بسيطة جدا 
باستعمال مادة الايبوكسي للمعالجات الخرسانية 
حيث يتوفر علبنتين "حار وبارد "
تخلط الحار مع البارد بنسبة 2/1
2حار
1 بارد
وتطلا الحديد الظاهر والخرسانة المحيطة 
ثم نقوم بعمل خلطة كونكريتية حسب النسب المعروفة ونخلط معها قليلا من مادة "SBR"
ثم نقوم بملى الفراغات بالكونكريت 

وهكذا فلايبقة اثر للتعشيش اطلاقا و هذه الطريقة مستخدمة عن خبرة سابقة 
واذا احتجت صورة المواد انا حاظر وهذا عنوان بريدي الالكتروني على ****** ahmedsartar2000
ونسئلكم الدعاء لوالدية


----------



## بندرالعتيبي (15 فبراير 2008)

اشكر لكم التفاعل وابداء ارلئكم حول التعشيش ووفقكم الله انتم ووالديكم دنيا واخره


----------



## على الهامل (6 مارس 2008)

هناك عدة أسباب للتعشيش في الخرسانة منها : 
1- عدم استعمال الهزاز أثناء الصب أو استعماله بشكل ضعيف 
2- زيادة نسبة الماء بالخرسانة مما يؤدي إلى فصل مكونات الخرسانة عن بعضها 
3- كثافة في التسليح وقرب الأسياخ من بعضها 
ويوصى بأستخدام بعض المواد المعالجة متل السيكا


----------



## على الهامل (6 مارس 2008)

*أسباب التعشيش*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته.

هناك عدة أسباب للتعشيش في الخرسانة منها : 
1- عدم استعمال الهزاز أثناء الصب أو استعماله بشكل ضعيف 
2- زيادة نسبة الماء بالخرسانة مما يؤدي إلى فصل مكونات الخرسانة عن بعضها 
3- كثافة في التسليح وقرب الأسياخ من بعضها .
كذلك يوصى بأستخدام بعض المواد المعالجة للتعشيش متل السيكا:15:


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (6 مارس 2008)

كسر الأعمدة المعششة يا هندسة و لا تتردد


----------



## ماجدان (6 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

الزميل العزيز / م.بندر العتيبى
تحيه طيبه وبعد
كما أشاد الأخوه الزملاء المهندسين لنوعية التعشيش وأسبابه مشكورين جميعا وفعلا هو خطا ليس بالأمر الصعب ولكن يجب معالجته بطريقه صحيحه 

للعلاج 
1 - بأستخدام الأجنه والمطرقه ( الربع ) يتم تكسير جزء التعشيش وهو كل الركام الضعيف المعزول تماما بدون ماده لاحمه ( الماده الأسمنتيه ) حتى يظهر لك الركام الكبير شديد التماسك فى منطقة التعشيش وذلك من خلال صنيعى نحات وتأكد أنه شديد التماسك واللحام بالخرسانه 
2 - يتم بأستخدام كمبريسور هواء تنظيف المكان جيدا من مخلافات التكسير والأتربه العالقه بالتسليح
3- يتم سنفرة الحديد الظاهر تماما وجيدا بواسطة سنفره عاديه (يدويه ) أو صاروخ
4 - يتم رش مكان التعشيش هذا بالماء جيدا حتى - يبرق - باللهجه المصريه 
5 - يدهن حديد التسليح بماده برايمر جيدا 
6 - يتم عمل خلطه خرسانيه بنفس نسب خلط الخرسانه المصبوبه فى الموقع 
7- يضاف ماده أيبوكسى أو أديبوند ( ده فى مصر وآسف انى غير مطلع على السوق السعودى بس أعتقد أن أكيد هتلاقى المواد دى فى مكاتب توكيلات المعالجه بالكيماويات ) إلى الخرسانه للحام الخرسانه القديمه بالجديده ويتم الصب أو بمعنى أسهل يتم ملىء مكان التعشيش لأنه باطبع سيكون صغير وغير نافذ خلال العمود إذ لم يسمى تعشيش حين أذ وننصح بتكسير العمود فى هذه الحاله 
ولم أ تطرق لمعنى التعشيش وأسبابه لأن الأخوه المهندسين سبقونى مشكورين 
أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت فى أفادتك 
والله أعلى وأعلم 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## مكاوي (6 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني 
الجميع ذكر اسباب التعشيش وطرق العلاج والحقيقه ماقصروا بارك الله بيكم جميع ولكن لم يتطرق احد الي سوء الخلطه التصميميه وهذا ماواجهني في احد المشاريع وايضا الصب من ارتفاع عالي 
وما اريد ان اوضحه هو ان طرق المعالجه كثيره ومكلفه وتعتمد علي الحاله التي نواجها لذا ارجوا من اخوي السائل يوضح اكثر وياليت يكون هناك صور للحاله التي يسال عنها

وفقكم الله 

دعواتكم لي بالعود 

مكاوي خارج مكه


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (7 مارس 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء لا اعرف لما تستسهلون موضوع التعشيش مع العلم انه موضوع خطر وظاهرة غير مقبولة اطلاقا في مشروع انشاء البنايات السكنية في شارع حيفا في بغداد من قبل شركة هونداي الكورية كان من الشروط المفروضة على الشركة عدم استلام اي مبلغ مقابل اي عمود يظهر فيه ما نسميه نحن في العراق ظاهرة (مدود) اي ظهور ولو قطعة واحدة من الحصى على السطح الخارجي للعمود وكان هذا العمود يقلع من اساسه ولا تقبل اي معالجة له


----------



## ماجدان (7 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أيها المهندس / فهمى العبيدى 
أسمح لى ان أجاوبك على سؤالك لنا بسؤالك أنت ( لماذا هو موضوع خطر وظاهره لا يمكن قبولها ؟ ) طالما أنها فى حدود المقبول مش أختراق يعنى للجهه الأخرى من القطاع الخرسانى وشكرا 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 مارس 2008)

*التعشيش في الاعمده*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بخصوص التعشيش Segregations في الاعمدة يجب البحث في مدى خطورة هذا التعيشيش من حيث :-
1- هل التعشيش سطحى ام اما هو يستمر لعمق العمود .
2- نسبة التعشيش بالنسبة لسطح العمود.
3- مكان التعشيش وتركيزه ؟( اسفل العمود , الوسط ,الاعلى).
4-هل حديد التسليح ظاهر من خلال التعشيش ام لا ؟
بعد الاجابة على الاسئلة السابقة نبدا بالتقييم للتعشيش لوضع الحل المناسب لذلك من حيث هل يتم الاصلاح للتعشيش او ازالة خرسانة العمود جزئيا او ازالة خرسانة العمود بالكامل ؟؟

1- يتم ازلة الخرسانة المتضررة حتى الوصول للخرسانة الصلده Solid Concrete واذا كانت سطحية وعمقها لا يتجاوز 3 سم - 5 سم يتم المعالجة بمواد خاصة (غير قابلة للانكماش ) وهي متوفره لدى العديد من الشركات (سيكا ، فوسروك,ام بي تي,.....) ام اذا كان التعيشيش عميق وفي اكثر من جهة من العمود وفي اسفل العمود فيكون الافضل الازالة بالكامل اما اذا كان في المنطقة العلوية من العمود فيتم الازالة الى اسفل المنطقة المتضررة بحدود 3 سم.

2- نسبة التعشيش اذا كانت قليلة ولا تزيد عن 1-2% من سطح وغير عميقة فيتتم المعالجة اما اذا كان معظم او نسبة كبيره منه فيكون الازالة بالكامل الافضل.

3- مكان التعيش يشير بالعادة الى الاسباب المؤدية الى ذلك فاذا كان التعشيش في اسفل العمود ومن جميع الجوانب فهذا يعني انا الصب كان من ارتفاع يزيد عن 1 متر وبالتالي ادى ذلك الى فصل مكونات الخرسانة عن بعضها البعض. اما اذا كان التعشيش في الجوانب وفي المناطق القريبة من الكانات ( الاساور) فهذا يدل على ان سمك الغطاء الخرساني غير كافي او انا سماكة المواد الحصوية اكبر مما هو مسموح به او انا الخلطة الخرسانة جامده Low Slump ( اقل من الحد الادنى للخلطة التصميمية لخرسانة الاعمده) او ان هناك كثافة عالية لحديد التسليح للاعمدة ( التسليح العمودي قريب من بعضه)بحيث لا يسمح للخرسانة بالمرور من خلاله .
4- اذا كان حديد التسليح للعمود ظاهر من جميع الجوانب فيفضل التكسير لان قدرة تحمل العمود قد قلت عما تم اخذه في التصميم والاهم من ذلك ان ان طبقة الخرسانة Cover والتي تعمل على حماية حديد التسليح من التأثر بالعوامل المحيطة لم تعد صالحة حتى لو تم معالجتها فليس من المؤكد ان التماسك بين خرسانة العمود وخرسانة التصليح تبقى متماسكة لفتره طويله حيث ان معدل التمدد للخرسانة العادية يختلف عن عامل التمدد للخرسانة الغير قابلة للانكماش او مادة الايبوكسي وبتالي يحدث انفصال ويتعرض حديد التسليح للتاكل بفعل العوامل الجوية وخصوصا عند المنشاءات الخرسانية القريبة من الماء او مياه البحر .
لذلك من الافضل التشديد على عدم حدوث تعشيش للخرسانة والتهاون في ذلك من خلال انه هناك مواد تصلح لحل هذه المشكله مما يؤدي الى تهاون في التشديد على جودة الخرسانة .
ولتلافي هذه المشلكه يجب التدقيق على ما يلي :-
1- الخلطة الخرسانية من حيث ( حجم الحصويات , Slump Test ,مطابقة مواد الخلط للخلطة التصمصية من حيث التدرج، الخلط الجيد للخرسانة).
2- طريقة الصب (يجب صب الخرسانة من ارتفاع لا يزيد عن 1 متر).
3- التأكد من سماكة الغطاء الخرسانى Cover وخصوصا عند منطقة الكانات (الاساور) وكذلك المسافة بين قضبان حديد التسليح ويجب ان تكون اكبر 1.5-2 مره قطر الحصويات الخشنه(الفوليه 
course aggregate ).
4- استخدام الرجاج والتأكد من ان يصل الى اسفل العمود .
5- ان يكون الصب على سماكة لا تزيد عن 35-50 سم وان يتم رجها بشكل جيد وعند الصب للمرحلة التي تليها التاكد من ان الرجاج يستمر الى الطبقة التي تليه بمقدار 5سم.
6- التاكد من ان الرج يتم لكامل المقطع للعمود ويصل الى جوانب العمود.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## ماجدان (8 مارس 2008)

مشكور يا هندسه على المشاركه المجديه 
سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## إسلام سامي (10 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالرحيم البرعي (10 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا لقد اجدتم وافدتم


----------



## خالد النمر (11 مارس 2008)

الاخوة الكرام ... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا مهندس مدني حديث التخرج ... ارجو افادتي عن طرق التشييك على الاعمال في الموقع من حديد ونجارة ومساحة وتسليح وعزل وتشطيب وباختصار كيف اقوم باعمال التشييك عموما وما هي الامور التي قد تمر علي دون انتباه مني اثناء التشييك او افادتي بكتب تتطرق الى المجال نفسه... وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالد النمر (11 مارس 2008)

الاخوة الكرام ... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا مهندس مدني حديث التخرج ... ارجو افادتي عن طرق التشييك على الاعمال في الموقع من حديد ونجارة ومساحة وتسليح وعزل وتشطيب وباختصار كيف اقوم باعمال التشييك عموما وما هي الامور التي قد تمر علي دون انتباه مني اثناء التشييك او افادتي بكتب تتطرق الى المجال نفسه... وشكرا جزيلا


----------

